# Who has what coming up? Fall 2013



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have 4 kinds of carrots, spinach, garlic, and cucs 

The cuccs have blooms but no fruit

The garlic was last planted but is 6" tall... But won't harvest until May

I have a 2yr old pepper plant that just bloomed again

Still need to get some lettus in

My July tomatoes from seed are all 5' tall but no fruit

I tried a kind I have not done yet so we will see


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I have 2 cauliflower, 2 bok choy, 3 cabbage, 8 brocolli, spinach, mustard greens, kale, celery, 4 brussels, 4 tomatoes, carrots, and will be adding greens (lettuce and mixed) and snap peas in the next week.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Mustard and collard greens look great. The Swiss chard looks okay as well as the beets. Onions are doing awesome. The mustard greens are far enough along to pick some for table.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mustard Greens, collards, kale, broccli, cauliflower, cabbage, peppers from the spring, & a few carrotts. A bunch of empty rows for onions & potatoes.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

16 Broccoli, 6 cauliflower, 4 Kale, numerous lettuce plants of different varieties, 25 or so garlic, a bunch of spinach, a 4x6 section of carrots, and a couple of arugula. I still have tomatoes going strong from the spring, Cucs and zucchini from the summer, bell peppers from the summer, and an 8' row of snow peas about 6" tall.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

It's been perfect growing conditions here and everything is growing like gang busters.
Mustards, kale, beets, turnips, sugar snap peas, spinach.
I'm still picking patty pan squash that were planted in July.










The ones I'm letting go to seed look like a bunch of white UFO's landed in the garden.:biggrin:
The one's pictured in the above pic are about 5" across,....the ones going to seed are over a foot.

Green beans need another week or two.

Habanero's are full size, but haven't changed color yet. Still green.
I hope a killing frost doen't come too soon.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Way cool RC

Good to here from you!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Beets, Carrots, Cabbage, Lettuce, Celebritys, Onions to come


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Lettuce, bok choi, carrots, last of okra, and soon to be onions.

I pulled up all my 'mater plants last weekend. About 1/4 of them looked great, but no fruit. Rest were weak looking... I had grown them from seed since July 4, in the ground in August. Futile attempt #3. I'll give one more shot next year with intention to have them in the ground by July 4....I have a large oak that blocks out all direct light starting in late Sept and once that happens, they just shut down.

Anybody see onion sets yet?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

SwampRat said:


> Lettuce, bok choi, carrots, last of okra, and soon to be onions.
> 
> I pulled up all my 'mater plants last weekend. About 1/4 of them looked great, but no fruit. Rest were weak looking... I had grown them from seed since July 4, in the ground in August. Futile attempt #3. I'll give one more shot next year with intention to have them in the ground by July 4....I have a large oak that blocks out all direct light starting in late Sept and once that happens, they just shut down.
> 
> Anybody see onion sets yet?


I usually get mine the first week of December. I love onions.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

No veggies this fall, giving the garden a rest. A little bit of Fall color from this springs flowers at the gates. I let the flowers dry and ran them through the chipper. Tilled them in and there they are.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

No veggie garden pic yet but here is my big zinnia/cosmo bed along with some requested pics of my ducks and geese.


----------

